# my sister is to be a surrogate mummy for me,



## MrsKLC (May 17, 2005)

Hi Girls
Just recently i have been an avid reader on this surrogacy thread, so i thought it was about time i posted, firstly i'll tell u a little bit of my history

After going thru 3 fresh cycles of IVF and having a bilateral salpingectomy, i have still failed at becoming a mummy. My sister had always said she would be a surrogate mum for me if we ever needed her to be.

The failed cycles have both destroyed me and my husband but also my sister has been heartbroken for us. She has offered to be our surrogate mum and wants to do it sooner rather than later. We will be doing a straight surrogacy as my FSH levels are quite high and my eggs are not that great. We had a chat with sister and brother-in-law at the weekend and we want to get the ball rolling and start as soon as possible, but we are unsure of where we go from here, this is where you girls will hopefully guide me on this one

My sister has 2 children and concieved with no problems (lucky lady), so we would be looking at IUI, i have contacted my fertility clinic and just waiting to hear back from them to see if they will help us with this journey. I have no idea about the legal side of things so please help me with as much info as you girls can offer.

I want to finish this post off by saying what a wonderful sister i have, its an amazing thing that she is prepared to do for me and i love her to bits, for she is giving me the gift of life and i will be forever in her debt. She and her husband are truly amazing

Thanks girls
Karenxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Karen !!!

What a wonderful thing your sister has offered to do.

There is a thread on here from Lisabelle - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62378.0. Her sister was her surrogate and she now has the most georgous little girl - have a read - the thread is a real tear jerker 

Good luck with your treatment and please keep us updated - you could always use this thread as a diary of your journey !! Also please tell your sister we are here in order she can get our support too 

Good luck !!

T xx


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh how wonderful.  I thought I had the best sister in the world but looks like you have to!!!  

Karen no words can describe what my sister Angela and her family have done for me. I always say to her how I wish I could re-pay her. Angela always tells people that I deserved to be a Mum and when Evie was born Angela watched whilst Evie was being handed to me , and she said that the look on my face was all the re-payment she needed! Oh god I have started crying now thinking about it.

Karen enjoy every second of your surrogacy journey....i simply can't wait to follow it.  We are so lucky having such amazing sisters.  I am so happy for you!


Lisabelle


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh no another one going to be a tear jerker 

looking forward to following your journey 

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

This is fantastic news to read 

What your sister wants to do for you is just wonderful, I remember when my sister in law came to us and told us she wanted to try for us, our world just opened up again 

Can't wait to follow your journey to motherhood 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

What great news for you.  Looking forward to a happy conclusion to your journey!!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

How wonderful, look forward to following your journey.
Sam
x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Karen

In reply to your question about the legalities, feel free to ask whatever you want. I lurk on the boards as resident solicitor as I specialise in this area of law.  To give you some brief info, at this stage, you need to think about updating your wills, taking out life insurance and possibly putting in place a surrogacy agreement.  Once your baby is born you will need to take legal steps to reassign parental rights to you as your sister and her husband will be the child's parents at birth.

If you want to come and see me for a consultation to discuss all this in detail, feel free to email me.  You can also check out our website at:

www.lesteraldridge.com/services/private/fertility/index.asp

Good luck with your journey.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------

